# US Iphone in SA



## fursethk (Jan 30, 2017)

Moving permanently SA in February. Would like to buy a new iphone 8 Plus 128gb here in the USA. Apple says if buy it unlocked will work fine in SA. IS this true? Has anyone done this?
Thanks,
Kristen


----------



## ray_mbchb (Dec 3, 2019)

fursethk said:


> Moving permanently SA in February. Would like to buy a new iphone 8 Plus 128gb here in the USA. Apple says if buy it unlocked will work fine in SA. IS this true? Has anyone done this?
> Thanks,
> Kristen



If it is unlocked it should work perfectly fine. I purchased an Iphone 8 from the UK and it worked in SA without any issues.


----------



## mawire (Jan 27, 2018)

ray_mbchb said:


> If it is unlocked it should work perfectly fine. I purchased an Iphone 8 from the UK and it worked in SA without any issues.


UK and US are totally different. I have a US Galaxy S10 and it works perfectly with Cell C but with Vodacom I have to do some playing around.


----------



## dbcme (Feb 22, 2014)

US TO SA should be fine as long as it's unlocked. 
I've done this several times over the years on NEW UNLOCKED IPHONES from IStore. You pay full price up front. 

The grey area is buying on ebay, fb marketplace, amazon of re-sellers claiming unlocked, when you really just don't know until you land in SA. Ouch.


----------

